# Vintage Goodman Axiom value??



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what a vintage Goodman Axiom 12" instrument speaker might be worth? I have 2 that are somewhere between '58 and '62 from the info I got from the fellow I got the cabinet from. They sound fantastic however I am worried about damaging them with my head so I am thinking about finding a good home for them. They are 8ohm however I haven't been able to find any info on what wattage they are.
Cheers gang and thanks in advance for any input.
Steve


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Depends on the years they were made. Here is a set that I picked up recently.










and installed in my enclosure:










These were made in the same time frame. So they should look very similar. Yours should have a green label. Built like tanks. Cast aluminium frame. Sensitive as hell. Makes my 15 watter as loud as my 30 watt. They are not huge wattage - about 20-25 watts each.

They were used in early Vox and early Marshall cabs. You are correct, they sound fantastic - mine are more bass resonance - so I have to balance it out with an open back cab. With my 15 watt Marshall head I get great smoky tone. And that is a solid state head to boot. 

They are worth quite a bit in the current market. Suggest you check out ebay.co.uk and see how much they actually go for. You will be surprised. Pairs in good shape go for over $400...


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It took me a while to figure out what they were as the company had removed the dust covers so the sticker wasn't there. The only way I could identify them was the cast, which has Made in England in the cast. If I'm not mistaken these are the full range model with the center horn. I've had a hard time finding any info. The cabinet was made by a company named Berelson in Quebec which as far as I can find out only produced from around '57 to '63.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Post a pic of it. If it has the Whizzer cone, then they are ones for PA use. It should have a similar frame to mine.


If they look like this:

View attachment 937



Then check out this ebay auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/pair-Goodma...75?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item33668d18e3


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

The frames are identical, that was how I was able to id them, at first I was thinking they might be Fane from the volume they put out and the clarity.
Thanks for the link, I figured 300$ for the pair would be reasonable and a good deal for someone who could appreciate them.
When I get home tomorrow I'll put some pics up.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Yep, that sounds about right. I grabbed mine off Kijiji for $80 for the pair. What a score!


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, excellent deal!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

These have no value whatsoever, but if you like, bring them over and drop them off on my back porch and I will take them to the dump for you.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Touché Jim, touché!! Lol


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought an Audiom 61 Bass in '62 - kept in box until about 5 years ago. Sold for $80
It's suspension is limp - more suited to home listening recorded music. 
It's got superb fidelity, but I don't think it'll stand up to live music applications.
Conversely, I got a pair of Goodmans Power Range 18" for home stereo woofers. The suspension on them was too stiff, and didn't work for home listening levels.
They needed to be run at high power levels.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Depends on how much wattage you throw at them. I run a 15 watt Marshall through them. They can handle that no problem.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally got around to snapping some pics. They look like the mates to what you middleaged, hard to tell if they are the same model however I know I've plugged in a Marshall Valvestate 8008 into it, my V30, and a Blue Voodoo head and they all sounded great, and clean! So I wouldn't hesitate to say that they are probably 61's also. Thanks for the info gang!!
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Yep, those are 61's. Bass models for sure. Great sounding speaker. I run my Sykes head with EL84 conversion (thanks to THD Yellowjackets) and they sound just fab.. I can run my guitar or bass through them and they work real nice. If I close the back on my cab, it's perfect for bass. Open for guitar..


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

They do sound awesome, I'd love to keep them but I don't want to damage them, think I'll offer the pair out for $175 and see if I can find them a nice home that can appreciate them as much as I have, or more 
Cheers


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

unless you throw mucho wattage too them, they are pretty robust..keep it under 50 watts a pair..


----------

